# narrowed it to these dog foods



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

From reading these threads and reviews online, I've narrowed the dog
food choices down to 4. My chi will be 9 weeks when I get her...

Wellness Core Puppy, Blue Buffalo, Orijen, or Fromm.

All seem to be pretty good quality choices, it's just a matter of what my pup likes. Of these choices, what are the prices? I've looked on google shopping and I can't seem to get an actual price on average. If you buy one of these brands, what size bag are you buying and for how much?

I plan on feeding her what she's eating at the breeders at first, and then gradually getting her on whatever of these I choose. I am looking for samples too!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My dogs eat ZiwiPeak and Stella and Chewy's mixed with raw now, but they loved Acana and Orijen kibble! I used to feed Orijen 6 fish or Regional Red.. A 6.6 lb bag was 18-22 dollars. With one chihuahua it lasted me around 3 months. I ended up switching to Acana (made by the same company) because it is a little lower protein. Acana is also a few dollars less. If I was choosing between those 4 foods, I would go with Acana/Orijen or Fromm.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with missy. Acana/Orijen or Fromm. I have fed both and my girls liked them. I feed Ziwipeak now.

Here are links to my favorite place to order, just for price reference:
Orijen Orijen Puppy 80/20 Formula Dry Dog Food | PetFlow.com

Fromm Fromm Four Star Surf and Turf Formula Dry Dog Food | PetFlow.com


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Another vote for Fromm here, the Four Star Nutritionals line. The flavors are actually 'interchangeable' once your dog is weaned onto one of them, so they can have duck for breakfast, pork for a snack and chicken for dinner! LOL the Beef and Surf N Turf are good to have in your rotation too as they are grain free.

I do a raw diet for my dogs but if I fed a kibble I would definitely use Fromm.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I am only familar with Blue Buffalo and Welless out of those 4. Wellness runs 14.99 for the small bag here at petsmart and the Blue Buffalo is a tad cheaper, 11.99 for the small bag.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive tried so many foods with all my doggies. I recently switched from Fromm to Wellness & then gave Taste of the wild a chance but none of it seemed to be working for my chis so today I bought them a big bag of Fromm Pork & Applesauce flavor..So I would highly recommend Fromm


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

thank you everyone for all the info! It seems that Fromm is the top pick in here so maybe I will start there.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

I've tried Orijen, wellness core, and Fromm. they are all good food. 
For me over here, wellness core a bag was about $16, while orijen was $20, fromm also about $20.

Donut did best on Orijen and wellness core, while (my husband said) he was on Fromm his poop stunk more 

I like how wellness core has the reduced fat version, when the vet said he was slightly over weight and we would need to watch his weight, we put him on that one. orijen also have the regular adult chicken/turkey diet, as well as the fish diet. So it's nice to give him different meat source just for a change sometimes


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

btw just for extra info, i work the QA team of a company that supplies one of the ingredients for Orijen (Champion Pet Food). I must say, they are excellent. They come visit annually just to make sure that our food safety systems are good, and that human-grade, or more like the freshest/best ingredients are used. They claimed that they never rework their products, and anything that does not meet their specifications, it's discarded. 

Technically... the food they make may be better than what we humans are eating


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

minimocha said:


> btw just for extra info, i work the QA team of a company that supplies one of the ingredients for Orijen (Champion Pet Food). I must say, they are excellent. They come visit annually just to make sure that our food safety systems are good, and that human-grade, or more like the freshest/best ingredients are used. They claimed that they never rework their products, and anything that does not meet their specifications, it's discarded.
> 
> Technically... the food they make may be better than what we humans are eating


How interesting! What product do you supply for them, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am going to try Orijen soon, Amberleah will NOT eat Wellness unless I sit and feed her 1 pc at a time and pretend I am going to eat it. Other wise she puts her nose up to it. Plus I will be giving her venison this winter.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My chis eat Wellness Core (for adults), and both girls are doing great on it. Bella has food allergies (allergic to grains, eggs, diary, beef, etc.), and through trial and error, we found that Wellness Core (grainless dog food)works for her. We also add 100 mg. of fish oil to each of the girl's dog food daily. 

One 4-pound bag of Wellness Core lasts about 3 months for 1 of my chis (Bella weighs 5 pounds and Lina weighs 4.5 pounds). I also buy the _canned_ Wellness Core White Fish and Salmon flavors for the girls to eat as "treats" - they love it.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Brodysmom said:


> How interesting! What product do you supply for them, if you don't mind me asking?


liquid whole eggs


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Really glad to hear these positive comments on Orijen. We have been feeding Peanut on Orijen puppy since she was 8 weeks old and she is now 11 months. Next bag we get will be Orijen adult. We are very pleased with this food and she is in fantastic condition. Even the vet commented on her condition when she was in there recently. It is more expensive than other dried foods here (£17 for a 2.5kg/5.5lb bag) but with the amount she eats, a bag lasts a long time so it's not an issue.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am a big Wellness fan and have fed my ACD/BC mix CORE kibble for 1.5 years now. She does agility and the food is great for her: shiny coat, lean muscle, etc.
However, our recently rescued Chihuahua mix has had elevated BUN twice on his bloodwork. I'm guessing it's high-protein related so I switched him to Wellness small breed Super 5 mix to see. We will recheck his bloodwork in 2 months.
I know that's sort of nebulous info but...


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I vote Fromm as well. Roxy loves it. I rotate her between Fromm, ZiwiPeak, and Stella and Chewys!


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm switching Tink to Blue Buffalo as it's more readily available to me.  It's a grain-free version.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

IME, Orijen is the most expensive from those choices. 

I like Fromm and Orijen/Acana but my dogs did not like Fromm. When we feed kibble, Orijen and Acan are in our rotation.


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

You could also try K9 Naturals (I'm unsure on the cost) or something like Honest Kitchen. Both are also good brands if you are wanting to stick to kibble.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Ren said:


> You could also try K9 Naturals (I'm unsure on the cost) or something like Honest Kitchen. Both are also good brands if you are wanting to stick to kibble.


The Honest Kitchen is not a kibble.


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

Oops, my mistake, I need to read my post!! But you are right! But I beleive the k9 natural is a freeze dried kibble of sorts.


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

I also found this website, of the 10 best dog foods.
The 10 Best Dog Food Choices | All Natural Dog Food


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

We eat Fromm's here, and my girls love it and do great on it. We started out on Wellness, but I wanted a 5 star. Izzie didn't like Ziwi Peak, and neither liked The Honest Kitchen, but both like Fromm's, so that's what they eat! I order it from Petflow.com.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Raw for Bijoux Arcana large breed puppy for Lincoln


----------

